# Saw Arbor



## jbolt (Dec 30, 2016)

Nothing special. I needed a straight shank slitting saw arbor for a quick job.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 30, 2016)

Beautiful finish, Jay!


----------



## jbolt (Dec 30, 2016)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## mksj (Dec 31, 2016)

I have to say you do some pretty amazing machining between your CNC and lathe turning projects. Really shows a lot of thought and attention to detail. Love your CNC work and seeing each new part you come up with.


----------



## jbolt (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks Mark!


----------

